# French Income Declaration



## cjo2509

Hello!

I am currently living outside Europe, working for a non-French company.
I understood that in France, we need to declare income earned from 01 January to 31 December.
I will be arriving in France mid-February 2023 for a permanent work contract with a French company. 
I will be earning non-French income from 01 January till the date I leave for France.
Do I need to declare this non-French income in France?


----------



## Crabtree

If you are not in France and have an income then you declare it in the country you are in, then you declare income in France from the time you become tax resident in France.So you arrive in February so anything you earned before that is not taxable in France.As you have a work contract your employer should be arranging to make the required deductions and your health cover.You will need to make a tax declaration in France to cover the period Feb 23 to Dec 23 in 2024 usually in late Spring.Hopefully your employer can help you fill in the forms as there are quirks to the French tax system which can reduce any liability depending on your circs.If not the local tax offices are very helpful.Once your form has been processed you will get a statement of Income called RFDR which you should keep as this will be helpful if you need to claim any benefit or other help


----------



## cjo2509

Crabtree said:


> If you are not in France and have an income then you declare it in the country you are in, then you declare income in France from the time you become tax resident in France.So you arrive in February so anything you earned before that is not taxable in France.As you have a work contract your employer should be arranging to make the required deductions and your health cover.You will need to make a tax declaration in France to cover the period Feb 23 to Dec 23 in 2024 usually in late Spring.Hopefully your employer can help you fill in the forms as there are quirks to the French tax system which can reduce any liability depending on your circs.If not the local tax offices are very helpful.Once your form has been processed you will get a statement of Income called RFDR which you should keep as this will be helpful if you need to claim any benefit or other help


Thank you very much for your response!

I have to add that I will receive my non-french salary of February after arriving in France.

My current non-french employer will send me the income for my work done in my current country from 01 feb till before I move to France.

They refuse to give me my income mid-february and tell me to wait until the end of february to receive it.

Do you think this one has to be declared ?


----------

